# Action sots of my Springer, Ailla



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

To say that she loves the water is a bit of an understatement.




























Steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

great shots!!!! she's a right water baby


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Brilliant photos....lovely dog.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

fantastic pictures


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pictures...the first piccy is fantastic


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are FAB photos, she's a beautiful springer!


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent pics.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

dang great pics my friend.. love them.. really good well done


----------



## Sausage's Mum (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW! what really great pictures. Wish I could take pictures like that, Id have missed the dog completely and just got the water lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I love those pics, that is just pic of a typical springer. Suppose thats where they got the name from !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

She's lovely and what fantastic shots!!..whats her breeding??

Ang


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow what Fantastic pics!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Never seen pics like that of a dog in the air before. Amazing pics and well done. Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow they are great shots, if you dont mind me asking, what camera do you have?


----------



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> She's lovely and what fantastic shots!!..whats her breeding??
> 
> Ang


A copy of her pedigree can be seen here. Pedigree

Her mum is a very hard working bitch and her father a top trialling dog.

Steve


----------



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Wow they are great shots, if you dont mind me asking, what camera do you have?


I use Canon 5D & 40D plus I still use my old 20D. I have several lenses but I think these were taken with a Canon 70-200mm f4L lens.

Steve


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

you should call her Jesus!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

2clumbers&aspringer said:


> A copy of her pedigree can be seen here. Pedigree
> 
> Her mum is a very hard working bitch and her father a top trialling dog.
> 
> Steve


She's lovely , cant beat Rytex and Badgercourt line's


----------

